# ¿Como hago un "Motor", o "Generador" Trifásico?



## Gustavo.gmb (Sep 20, 2012)

miren como este video:




 
creo q*UE* explica paso a paso como hacerlo....... pero no se ni que medidas usa, ni que materiales, ni que calculos hizo, ni cuantas bobinas se necesita para hacerlo, alguna ayudita porfavor?? quisiera hacer mi propio generador eólico.......... no me digan q*UE* use un motor ya hecho y lo conecte de forma que genere electricidad, ya que la idea es hacerme mi propio generador con embobinados como aparece en el video

PD: Miren, aqui está la lista completa de videos para hacerlo 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7F1FC14D4EEE2C71&feature=plcp
está muy buena, espero que les sirva, pero aun asi necesito, aunque sea que me recomienden un libro que explique todo eso.

bueno explica mas o menos, no explica como hizo el diseño, que es lo que necesito
Salu2


----------



## powerful (Sep 20, 2012)

gusfavio, DICES : "pero no se ni que medidas usa, ni que materiales, ni que calculos hizo, ni cuantas bobinas se necesita para hacerlo, alguna ayudita porfavor?? quisiera hacer mi propio generador eólico.......... no me digan q use un motor ya hecho.....". 

Se realista crees que solo necesitas una "ayudita", busca en los libros de Máquinas Eléctricas.

He llevado Máquinas eléctricas I y II, Teoría de Campos Electromagnéticos I y II y los libros de la univ eran traducciones del MIT ; pero te aseguro que no me atrevería hacer un generador desde cero .

 Puedes adquirir uno con los bobinados quemados y adaptarlo a tus necesidades modificando el bobinado estator y alterando el rotor por imanes permanentes , lo tuyo va por la experimentación, ensayo y error, empieza por uno pequeño y subes segun tus conocimientos adquiridos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Sep 20, 2012)

bueno pues por eso es lo que pedi ver que libros podia leer, y bueno no creo que sea tan IMPOSIBLE como lo estas planteando.... ya que hay mucha gente q*UE* lo hace, como el mismo video lo muestra, tampoco es cosa del otro mundo


----------



## powerful (Sep 20, 2012)

Para los electrónicos lo importante es el control del voltaje del generador eólico, que arroja 3fases con voltajes y frecuencias variables en función de la velocidad del viento, para que puedan cargar un banco de baterías.


----------



## dmc (Sep 20, 2012)

gusfavio, antes de correr, hay que aprender a gatear y después a caminar, lo que vos queres no es imposible de hacer, por hay que tener, por lo menos los conocimientos básicos y de ahí arrancar, por que no comienzas con algo mucho más modesto y sencillo (para no gastar tiempo y recursos en vano) después que lo domines, pasas a algo un poco más grande y complicado, vas a ver que son muy similares los problemas y soluciones que vas a tener que enfrentar.
Se que estas respuestas quizás, no sean las que esperabas, pero creo que powerful tiene razón y los libros que te recomendó te van a ser necesarios para que lleves tu proyecto a buen puerto. Te dejo pdf que te puede ayudar a comenzar, es algo *muy modesto *  y otro un poco más avanzado, son eólicos.Suerte.


----------



## TESLAMH69 (Sep 21, 2012)

No pienses que diseñar un generador trifásico, monofásico o de corriente directa es muy sencillo, necesitas estudiar varios cursos de máquinas eléctricas y tener conocimientos sólidos de ingeniería eléctrica. Una alternativa para crear un generador eólico es que tomes como base algun dispositivo ya existente como puede ser el alternador o generador electrico de un automóvil que  eliminando el puente de diodos tienes corriente alterna. Para adaptarlo mecanicamente puedes utilizar bandas y poleas, variando la relación de poleas puedes controlar la frecuencia del alternador.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2012)

Yo he estudiado dos ingenierías una eléctrica y otra automática y no me atrevo. Si necesito uno lo compro. Si me pongo a hacer algo decente me costará cien veces mas dinero y mil veces mas tiempo que comprarlo. Se puede hacer "una porquería como la del vídeo" como demostración para jugar; osea teniendo un rendimiento muy muy malo y un funcionamiento poco confiable, lo mismo que el del vídeo, vamos. Si vas a depender de "eso" como aporte de energía, lo llevas claro. En ese caso haz acopio de velas y pilas.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Sep 21, 2012)

dmc dijo:


> gusfavio, antes de correr, hay que aprender a gatear y después a caminar, lo que vos queres no es imposible de hacer, por hay que tener, por lo menos los conocimientos básicos y de ahí arrancar, por que no comienzas con algo mucho más modesto y sencillo (para no gastar tiempo y recursos en vano) después que lo domines, pasas a algo un poco más grande y complicado, vas a ver que son muy similares los problemas y soluciones que vas a tener que enfrentar.
> Se que estas respuestas quizás, no sean las que esperabas, pero creo que powerful tiene razón y los libros que te recomendó te van a ser necesarios para que lleves tu proyecto a buen puerto. Te dejo pdf que te puede ayudar a comenzar, es algo *muy modesto *  y otro un poco más avanzado, son eólicos.Suerte.



Es la unica respuesta decente que he visto, gracias por la respuesta, .... Creo q nadie entendio lo q pedia lo unico q pedia es la base para poder hacerlo, nada mas, no le dije tampoco que me lo hicieran jajajaja, ok obvio q se necesitan conocimientos, eso es lo que pedia -_-, pero bueno, otra vez gracias, lo que queria aprender a hacer es el estator nada mas....


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2012)

Bueno, mi respuesta seguramente fue "indecente" según tu criterio, pero fue honesta. Si quieres hacer una cosa para entretenerte "lo que sea" vale para encender un led o una bombillita. Si quieres un rendimiento medio aceptable implica un circuito magnético decente con un entrehierro muy pequeño lo que lleva directamente a piezas torneadas y mecanizadas, un circuito eléctrico bien compactado y dimensionado y todo eso implica un coste disparado/disparatado.
Una tabla de madera no es que sea un ejemplo de construcción de circuitos magnéticos.
Haciendo un generador "a la aventura" además vas a provocar una cantidad importante de armónicos, osea que la onda no va a ser senoidal pura con todos los problemas que ello acarrea.

Eso si, si es para entretenerse, el del vídeo o cualquier otro vale para pasar el rato y generar un poco de energía eléctrica de dudosa fiabilidad.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 21, 2012)

bueno llege yo por aca de chavo del ocho (sapo) jejejejejejeje bueno amigo comienza como comence yo haciendo pruebas pequeñas y si leyendo libros ojala que sean fisicos y no virtuales porque se te puede dañar la vista, son extensos, comienza con un motor paso a paso, tiene un bobinado muy bueno y tienen fuerza, yo modifique uno hace unos dos años para un amigo en un proyecto de esos y consegui sacarle 12 voltios por cada rama de echo eran dos y si se ponian en serie obvio eran 24 voltios, pero solo eran 850-900mA maximo que le pude sacar, creo que al cambiarle las bobinas se hubiesen podido sacar 12voltios de las dos ramas con aunque sea 1.2A pero me dio flojera volver a bobinar el estator, y lo mejor es que es facil de bobinar no como ese del video, eso si tienes que tener cuidado al desarmarlo, queda como el alternador de un automovil, y tiene una eficiencia del 30% creo eso es suficiente para cargar una bateria de 12voltios recargable para luego utilizarla en lo que quieras... bueno ese es mi pequeño aporte, saludos y te felicito por darle visto bueno a la energia renobable que es la que puede salvar a este mundo y a la naturaleza del calentamiento global gracias al petroleo el veneno del mundo.. jejejeje perdon si ofendo a alguien pero es lo que veo en mi medio ambiente.... ah se me olvidaba se puede reforzar ese proyecto con paneles solares para mayor eficiencia


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Sep 21, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:


> bueno llege yo por aca de chavo del ocho (sapo) jejejejejejeje bueno amigo comienza como comence yo haciendo pruebas pequeñas y si leyendo libros ojala que sean fisicos y no virtuales porque se te puede dañar la vista, son extensos, comienza con un motor paso a paso, tiene un bobinado muy bueno y tienen fuerza, yo modifique uno hace unos dos años para un amigo en un proyecto de esos y consegui sacarle 12 voltios por cada rama de echo eran dos y si se ponian en serie obvio eran 24 voltios, pero solo eran 850-900mA maximo que le pude sacar, creo que al cambiarle las bobinas se hubiesen podido sacar 12voltios de las dos ramas con aunque sea 1.2A pero me dio flojera volver a bobinar el estator, y lo mejor es que es facil de bobinar no como ese del video, eso si tienes que tener cuidado al desarmarlo, queda como el alternador de un automovil, y tiene una eficiencia del 30% creo eso es suficiente para cargar una bateria de 12voltios recargable para luego utilizarla en lo que quieras... bueno ese es mi pequeño aporte, saludos y te felicito por darle visto bueno a la energia renobable que es la que puede salvar a este mundo y a la naturaleza del calentamiento global gracias al petroleo el veneno del mundo.. jejejeje perdon si ofendo a alguien pero es lo que veo en mi medio ambiente.... ah se me olvidaba se puede reforzar ese proyecto con paneles solares para mayor eficiencia



jajaa sii, estaba viendo como aumentarle panel solar, voy a seguir investigando, seria muy bueno presentarlo como proyecto para la U, gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 21, 2012)

Estuve viendo casi todos los videos del loco este que armó el generador...la idea está genial y por más que el loco se tomó tooodo el trabajo del mundo en hacerla y en hacer el video hay 2 verdades:

1) no es tan complicado, si bien hay que hacer 3 grupos de 3 bobinas, distribuidas correctamente sobre un plano, bañarlas en resina epoxy y luego acoplarles un rodamiento en el centro con un disco magnético acoplado a su vez a unas aspas (no es tan dificil)

2) es mucho menos difícil y barato comprar un generador (alternador) y listo


La idea del video era hacerlo con cosas que hay en casa, chatarras, y de esa manera es "green" es verde, ecológico el generador mismo...y además genera energía con el viento...es súper green


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Sep 21, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Estuve viendo casi todos los videos del loco este que armó el generador...la idea está genial y por más que el loco se tomó tooodo el trabajo del mundo en hacerla y en hacer el video hay 2 verdades:
> 
> 1) no es tan complicado, si bien hay que hacer 3 grupos de 3 bobinas, distribuidas correctamente sobre un plano, bañarlas en resina epoxy y luego acoplarles un rodamiento en el centro con un disco magnético acoplado a su vez a unas aspas (no es tan dificil)
> 
> ...



de eso es lo que hablaba amigo  , no es tan dificil como dicen... y sale con una calidad buena, obviamente no con la calidad maxima como hacerlo en una industria, pero es de calidad excelente, he visto que todo esto lo hacen con los manuales de Hugh Pigott, yo he descargado uno y esta muy interesante, lo unico que no dice en el primer video es que calculos hizo para las bobinas, y el diametro del estator, que es lo unico "complicado" (se podria decir), y no entiendo mucho ciertas partes por que lamentablemente no se mucho inglés :/ , pero ya voy aprender

y bueno en cuanto a lo segundo que dices, si, es mucho mas facil comprar un estator ya hecho,.... pero no te confundas, es mucho mas barato hacerlo tu mismo, incluso saldria mas barato aun si lo convirtieras en negocio, ya que comprarias por cantidades altas,

Salu2


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 21, 2012)

Buenas!

Esto talves te pueda dar alguna orientacion 

http://www.otherpower.com/pmg2.html

Desgraciadamente antes habia un pdf en español pero no lo encontre. Que el ingles no sea impedimento, el traductor de google aunque no haga maravillas para algo sirve.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## malesi (Sep 21, 2012)

Más para ver.

http://www.flyelectric.ukgateway.net/cdrom.htm
http://www.uv.es/navasqui/

Saludos


----------



## TESLAMH69 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bueno como insistes en construir un alternador es necesario comenzar por que definas los parámetros del dsipositivo:
Potencia del dispositivo en Kilowatts o en HP
velocidad en RPM a las que va a funcionar
Frecuencia que debe generar la energía
Voltaje en el que va a generar
Número de fases (monofásico, trifásico)
Es necesario que los parámetros sean concretos para poder orientarte con la bibliografía que debes dominar para poder ayudarte con los cálculos.
También es necesario que cuentes con un taller con torno y fresadora,
Así como con algún sistema para fabricar las bobinas del rotor y del estator.
Además necesitas contar con aproximadamete $ 2,500.00 dolares americanos para materiales porque para diseñar lo que quieres diseñar profesionalmente necesitas hacer mas de un prototipo.
Si tu nivel de conocimientos son de ingenieria con sólidas bases de calculo integral y diferencial, talves en un año puedas estudiar y tener los conocimientos mínimos para diseñar tu anhelado generador.
No conosco otra forma de realizar lo que pretendes. 
Constantemente la vida puede parecer cruel pero la realidad así es.
Por cierto para diseñar un motor o generador no necesitas conocimientos de electrónica.
Soy Ingniero electricista con especialidad en diseño de máquinas y a pesar de que hace 20 años que sali de la escuela los cálculos con los que se realizan las máquinas eléctricas son exactamente los mismos.


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2012)

gusfavio, no hay nada que no se pueda hacer (por lo menos así lo creo yo), toda mi vida ha sido, prácticamente, luchar a favor de este concepto, no creo que nadie no te halla comprendido, si no más bien, te tomaron textualmente, es decir al colocar como tema del post " como hago un generador o un motor trifásico" la gente lo tomo tal cual, y para hacerlo *bien* es necesario mucha tecnología, además de mucho conocimiento técnico especifico sobre el tema.


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 21, 2012)

no le des tanta mende brother a los comentarios que textuan  sobre que tienes que ser un einstein para lograr lo que quieres o ser un ingeniero o tener muchos conocimientos sobre algo y ni mucho menos si te dicen "loco"... eso me lo dijo un dia mi papa... "que nadie te diga que puedes y que no puedes hacer" tu solo te debes dar cuenta pero solo hasta que luches, comienza como te dije, coje un motor paso a paso que no es dificil de encontrar, yo soy tencico empirico y no tengo que ser ingeniero para poder construir algo que emane o produsca energia, solo ten mucha logiaca en las cosas para entender, a mis 21 años puedo hacer muchas cosas que ni imaginas como otras que se me hacen muy dificiles pero cosas basicas solo hay que investigar, un generador en cuestion es solamente y unicamente un iman que gira sobre o al lado o dentro de un embobinado para prducir energia es solo eso, lo demas es solo cuestion de gusto o de necesidad... imaginate que un motorcito de grabadora de esos de 9v pueden mantener un led encendido por un minuto con un solo giro fuerte, solo utilizas un diodo y un capacitor para almacenar la suficiente energia para mantener el led encendido, y te gastaras a lo mucho unos 3 dolares americanos y si todo es reciclado es GRATIS, ahora imagina el motorcito dando vueltas sin cesar, lo mismo puedes hacer con un motor paso a paso pero modificando en embobinado para que de mas corriente y un voltaje aceptable, puede alimentar hasta un ventilador de 12v (fan cooler) de los de computador, bueno espero que sigas con tus animos de investigar algo y de CREAR lo que te imaginas, esa es la escencia de un ingeniero, ingeniar, no solo modificar algo que ya se invento, si no tambien aparte de ingeniar algo tambien innovar sobre algo... bueno me pase con mi texto pero queria expresarme, bueno mi amigo ADELANTE Y EXITOS CON TU GENERADOR


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2012)

Creo que en realidad no existe esa "guerra" de "sabios" vs "no-sabios", claro que se puede hacer un generador, claro que se puede encender un led y varios también. Lo que decimos es que pasar del estado experimental~entretenimiento a un uso serio, comercializarlo etc hay un paso muy grande. Hay que contar los costes reales de una baja fiabilidad y un bajo rendimiento.

Ejemplos tontos:
Baja fiabilidad: construyo el generador que estamos diciendo, va perfecto, conecto mi congelador a él y lo lleno de comida. Si tiene un fallo y se me descongela todo y se echa a perder, el "ahorro" va a ser tremendo.
Bajo rendimiento: Encender un led son x mW, un uso doméstico son x kW, osea que hay un orden de magnitud de UN MILLÓN, ¿Vas a poner UN MILLÓN de ventiladores de PC como generadores para alimentar tu casa?

Osea que no hay problema ninguno como entretenimiento, a nivel didáctico relativamente porque vamos a aprender a hacer cosas curiosas pero no a bobinar de verdad. El problema será creerse que con esto vamos a hacer algo grande y un negocio.

Otro ejemplo tonto en primera persona; ahora mismo estoy montando un clon del sinclair spectrum y una amplificación a base de circuitos 74XX estandar. Me lo estoy pasando bomba "haciendo el tonto" pero tengo claro que ese ordenador no lo voy a usar para llevar la contabilidad de una empresa ni lo voy a comercializar para vivir de él. Es simplemente un entretenimiento de cutre-tecnología.


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 22, 2012)

utilizar un alternador trifasico, o monofasico que ya exista, funcione y este probado como el alternador de un motor a explosion de 1kva que se consigue en cualquier lado, los motores chinos dejan de funcionar, y el alternador esta en exelente estado, necesitas unas rpm constantes de 1500 pero si queres hacer un molino de viento este generador es ideal, porque es muy compacto y liviano

sino otra opcion seria un alternador de auto, haciendo andar un sistema de 12 volts, e inversoras para lo que necesite 220


----------



## jlaudio (Sep 22, 2012)

jejeeje tienes razon scooter pero no quiero que nuestro amigo decaiga en su intento para hacer su generador eolico, por lo que veo quizas desista del tema jejeje pero no creo que se de por vencido solo tenemos que ayudarlo a lo que quiere no a decirle lo que no puede...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2012)

Yo nunca he dicho que no pueda, para experimentar un poco las medidas dan bastante igual; que ponga unas bobinas, si puede ser recicladas por ejemplo de relés o contactores que tengan los contactos quemados y que pase imanes todo lo cerca y todo lo rápido que pueda de ellas.
Quizás lo mas sencillo sea adaptar algo a una horquilla de bicicleta; por lo pronto tienes un rodamiento bueno lo que implica poca resistencia mecánica y poca holgura (si la rueda está centrada) y eso conlleva poco entrehierro que es fundamental para conseguir algo mas que encender un led. Además tienes una forma sencilla de acoplar mecánicamente algo a través del piñon. Si no se usa la rueda entera, igual es mas práctico usar solo el buje y acoplar las aspas a él.


----------

